
Google's deepmind reduces data center energy by 40% - source99
https://thestack.com/data-centre/2016/07/20/google-testing-ai-system-to-cool-data-centre-energy-bills/
======
CarolineW
A story with many submissions, and discussions split across more than one of
them. They are, of course, from multiple sources, and some may (will?) have
different amount of detail, and different commentaries.

Even so, it's the same story. Eight submissions, plus this one, and counting.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12126298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12126298)
(75 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12134191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12134191)
(35 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12134060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12134060)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132736)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132502)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12130701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12130701)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12129226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12129226)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12129036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12129036)

